# What color is he?



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

What would you call my Tejas? His mother is an Appy. His sister is a Palomino with Appy spots on her rump.

He does have a few spots on his as you can see in the pix with the bareback saddle. Is he just a buckskin or a buckskin app?





































Ill have to get better pix when he comes home on the 12th  . Im so excited!!!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

It's hard to tell. My guess is that he has a blanket on his bum that is just starting to come through, and will get bigger and bigger. However, the Appy experts should be along fairly soon to tell me I am wrong


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

He is only 5, and with the experience I had with his full sister- she changed colors with the seasons. She was a buckskin in the winter and a palomino in the summer! However, she didnt have a black mane and tail like he does.  I hope he gets more spots !


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

What color was his sire and his dam?


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

Sire was a tall chestnut, and Dam is in my Avatar. She is a buckskin with Appaloosa characteristics


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

He's definitely a buckskin with an emerging blanket. I'm not an expert on Appys by any means, but I do know that a lot of them change over time, just like grays get lighter over the years. So he may stay just like that, or he may end up eventually with a big blanket over his butt. He's very cute at any rate.


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

If his dam wasn't appy I would say buckskin roan with corn spotting, my mare's sire is a classic roan no appy in his pedigree, but some of his foals have spots that would pass for appy, but they're roan with corn spotting. 

I'd say app


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

No clue but he's gorgeous!!


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

My girl's sire:









My girls half sister (through sire):










Sometimes roan mimics appy and sometimes appy mimics roan, was the sire or dam roan? If not def. appy he does have the sclera and he really doesn't have any roan characteristics the more I look at him. In fact, now I'm sure he's not roan.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I would guess he is displaying either the frost pattern or a very light blanket pattern.

It isn't uncommon at all for Appy characteristics to skip a generation or two.

Either way, he is a very stunning horse and I adore that deep golden color he has.


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

*Thank you so much guys I was worried that nobody was looking at the pix, but I woke up very surprised! I couldn't be more excited for him to be here in 6 days. 
I'll be sure to post lots of pix once he is home, settled in, and groomed by his new mom for the 1st time! 

So Appy it is!  I wonder if he gets even more golden in the summer like his seester *


----------

